# Steam valve



## Jonba (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi all, have a classic with a steam wand that lets by slightly anyone think the tex mod is worth doing.

thanks in advance Jon


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If it is allowing steam/water by it is probably the steam valve. (operated by the steam knob) This is a common failure, replacement about £35 ap.

Requires the removal of the valve from the top of the boiler ( 2 x alen screws plus a bit of levering)

TEX mod ?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I think @Jonba refers to the mods that Robert Harmon aka "Tex" (Texas Coffee, from the Yahoo Gaggia Group) used to do to his machines that he would then pass on. Namely Rancilio Silvia steam wand and OPV mod. The guy was a legend there and knew a lot about those machines. Last time I heard from him was that he moved on to a Ponte Vecchio Lusso (That was about 3 years ago or so).


----------



## Jonba (Aug 28, 2016)

Yes it lets a little bit by, not a lot but enough to notice. Tex mod is something I saw on YouTube ,a fella had the same problem so ground off the retaining washer and cleaned up the inside of the valve. Then he cut another thread on the end and put a retaining nut on. Then if the problem comes back you can just clean the inside of the valve again.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Having tried the cut off retaining ring and refurbish I did not find it particularly successful. I then replaced the steam valve. If you have the tools give it a go.


----------



## Jonba (Aug 28, 2016)

Anyone know of a valve upgrade at all then that's better than the original manufacturers, as I'd rather replace with a better one than install another that Doris can break turning the steam knob off too tightly.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Unfortunately there are no other options. I considered if a rubber washer could be positioned inside, after the valve was opened up, so a better deal could be created but I never followed through with trying it out.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Afraid not. Contact Mark on forum gagiamanualservice. If there is one he will know, if not he can supply an original.


----------



## Jonba (Aug 28, 2016)

Cheers will do


----------

